# Cannon MP110 unter win 7 ??



## Nirvanafan (1. März 2010)

Hallo Habe jetzt das neue Win 7 und wollte meinen Cannon pixma mp110 installieren aber irgendwie geht es net.
Es kommt die meldung Dieses programm kann nur auf Intel-Kompatiblen Plattformen ( 32bit )  verwendet werden.Das Programm wird beendet.

Habe die 64bit version unter vista 64 lief der drucker aber.
Woran liegts und was kann ich machen??

gruß

Christian


----------



## GxGamer (1. März 2010)

Habe den selben Drucker und verwende auch Windows 7, allerdings die 32-Bit Version, aus Gründen der Kompatibilität.

Ich verwende diesen Treiber, der ist für Windows 7, aber für die 64 Bit Variante finde ich nix.
MP Treiber
Vielleicht hilft er dir ja.


----------



## Nirvanafan (2. März 2010)

Hi

Ja den treiber hab ich  ja gezogen aber da kommt halt diese meldung leider

gruß

Christian


----------



## GxGamer (2. März 2010)

Schau mal bei Windows Update, ob ein optionales Update verfügbar ist.
Windows bietet ja inzwischen auch schon einige Treiber an.
Es wäre ja möglich, dass dieser dann über die Update-Plattform angeboten wird.
So hab ich z.B. meinen Epson-Drucker automatisch installiert.


----------



## GxGamer (3. März 2010)

Ich habe mir mal erlaubt den Support von Canon anzuschreiben, 
hier ist die offizielle Antwort von Canon:



> Sehr geehrter Herr *****,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> ...


PS: Sry für den Doppelpost.


----------



## Nirvanafan (3. März 2010)

Hi 

mit dem Cannon Support habe ich auch gemacht und heute die gleiche Antwort bekommen.So eine schweinerei,jetzt kann ich mir wegen deren faulheit nen neuen Multidrucker kaufen oder was??

gruß

Christian


----------



## canterra (18. März 2010)

Hi, ich bin über google auf euren Thread gestossen und mit diesem Treiber funktioniert der MP110 auch unter Windows 7 64Bit!

MP Drivers

vg
Canterra


----------



## Nirvanafan (18. März 2010)

Hallo

Danke ja aber als ich cannon nochmal drauf angesprochen habe das ich wegen sonem mist nen neuen drucker kaufen muß haben sie mir doch nen treiber geschickt,sowas unzuverlässiges hätte ich von cannon nicht erwartet.

Gruß Christian

hier die mail mit treiberlink

vielen Dank für Ihre Rückmeldung.

Der Canon Pixma MP 110 ist mit Windows7/ 64 Bit kompatibel. Installieren  Sie sich dazu bitte einfach den Treiber für Vista 64 Bit. Den Download  finden Sie unter MP Treiber  .

Wenn Sie auf diese eMail antworten möchten oder weitere Fragen haben,  können Sie uns gerne über nachfolgenden Link kontaktieren:
https://remedy.twenty4help.com/Cano...76e157b809761ae17356ca6e8783ce4a3e94ff&lid=DE

Alternativ können Sie auch das Kontaktformular auf unserer Internetseite  (https://www.canon.de/Support/Consumer_Products/contact_support/index.aspx)  verwenden. Telefonisch stehen wir Ihnen von Montag bis Freitag in der  Zeit von 8 bis 17:30 Uhr unter der Servicerufnummer 069 / 29 99 36 80 zur Verfügung.


----------



## canterra (19. März 2010)

Naja, jetzt läuft er ja immerhin


----------

